

Using Slack for #engineering-team-group-therapy - annamarie
https://www.hakkalabs.co/articles/using-slack-engineering-team-group-therapy

======
potench
You can see your company's Slack stats here [https://[your-
company].slack.com/admin/stats](https://\[your-
company\].slack.com/admin/stats) For example at work we noticed a high number
of DMs (> 80%) and we're trying different things to bring that number down to
promote more transparency, collaboration, and opportunity to impact decisions
across the team.

Department-channels (#backend, #web, #ios) can get pretty chaotic with
multiple threads getting discussed concurrently. I can see how a topic-channel
(#android-release-process) would help you swarm more efficiently. But, making
it private and inviting only those you think should be there seems counter to
the goal of transparency and "swarming". Maybe you could originate these
topic-channels from a general channel with "@group, we're swarming on
#android-release-process" and make it public.

